# Lost fly rod



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

8 weight on the Upper C?! How big a streamer are you throwing?? 😆

Sorry man. Hope it turns up.


----------



## Chanzo (Aug 17, 2016)

Real big ones haha! Usually 4-6" articulated streamers. Thanks man I sure hope it turns up too!


----------

